# My budgie can’t walk anymore (VIDEO INCLUDED)



## Carol1366 (Oct 30, 2021)

This is the light of my life snowflake. One day I woke up and he wasn’t walking right. He wasn’t injured he just couldn’t walk and it’s been like this for 4 weeks now. There are no vets in my town that specialize in birds so no one has been able to help. He can’t stand on a perch so he now is just on the floor. I have moved all his stuff to the ground we’re he is most comfortable but at this point I don’t know what to do. I need to know what I can do to help him walk once again. Any information on how to help him and what’s happening to him would be so helpful thank you.
Snowflake vid 1 Snowflake vid 2


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Snowflake needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian as soon as possible! 
This should have happened as soon as she couldn't perch properly.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

By the way, Snowflake is a female budgie.
Has she always had splayed legs or is this something new since she's been unable to perch?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Carol1366 (Oct 30, 2021)

We have taken snowflake to the vet but they have done really nothing to help. I’m only 15 and can’t travel to find a avian vet to help my bird. The vet i went too could not even determine the gender of my bird. Thank you for telling me I was confused. Snowflake had neither a blue nostril or a pink nostril so I was so confused. I’m trying to find some vet who has worked with birds but so far there has been no luck.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you done a search here https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 and open the radius up to more than 5 miles?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've sent you a Private Conversation message. Please read and respond to it directly.*


----------

